# SKY+ Box from UK



## simpsp31 (4 Feb 2010)

Hi, Hope somebody can help me with this.  I'm moving from the UK to Greystones in Co Wicklow. I have a Sky+ box here in the Uk with a viewing card. The house i am renting already has a Sky dish attached, will i be able to plug my Sky+ box into this and receive the free channels ?  Thanks Paul


----------



## SparkRite (4 Feb 2010)

simpsp31 said:


> Hi, Hope somebody can help me with this. I'm moving from the UK to Greystones in Co Wicklow. I have a Sky+ box here in the Uk with a viewing card. The house i am renting already has a Sky dish attached, will i be able to plug my Sky+ box into this and receive the free channels ? Thanks Paul


 
In short the answer is *YES*.


----------



## simpsp31 (4 Feb 2010)

> In short the answer is *YES*.



I just plug in and away we go ?


----------



## jhegarty (4 Feb 2010)

The long answer is also Yes !


----------



## SparkRite (4 Feb 2010)

simpsp31 said:


> I just plug in and away we go ?



Or even.....The long and short of it, is yes.


----------



## simpsp31 (4 Feb 2010)

lol.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tosullivan (4 Feb 2010)

nothing is ever FREE


----------



## jhegarty (4 Feb 2010)

tosullivan said:


> nothing is ever FREE



Except advise here. 


The op will of course need to keep paying his/her subscription in the uk.


----------



## SparkRite (4 Feb 2010)

simpsp31 said:


> The house i am renting already has a Sky dish attached, will i be able to plug my Sky+ box into this and receive the free channels ? Thanks Paul


 
The op will of course need to keep paying his/her subscription in the uk. Today 09:33 PM


> JHegarty
> The op will of course need to keep paying his/her subscription in the uk.


 
Not for the free channels, which is what the OP was asking about.


----------



## Towger (5 Feb 2010)

jhegarty said:


> Except advise here.
> 
> 
> The op will of course need to keep paying his/her subscription in the uk.


 
Free in the UK and free here too.  I assume the OP has the new 'White' Sky card and not the 'Yellow house' card. This is required for some of the free channels. The 'Yellow House' card is comming to an end I Sky wont send them to Ireland...


----------

